# VBA Macro Check if rows contains specific values and no abnormality



## Nody224 (Dec 8, 2022)

Hello, 
Can someone help me with the following, I want to build a VBA Macro which allows me to :

The Macro would verify if (for the rows with an « x » in a specific columns) some cells contain effectively a value (for example a date or a six digit number or some specific text character) in different columns. If the cells effectively contains the specific values, the row is considered treated and the macro would insert today’s date in replacement of the previous « x ». If the row contains missing values in specific columns, then the macro would write ANOM in the column where there is usually a « x » if not treated or today’s date if treated.

At the end of the macro when all rows are treated the macro would display « OK all rows have been treated » if 0 abnormality or « Carefull some rows are in ANOM » if there are some abnormalities.

If you need some more specifications, I could give. Or could you try to specify which functions of VBA I may need to use.

Thanks, i’m a beginner in VBA and really need some help. I would appreciate some tips

I'm stuck with the code, as I don't really know VBA. I'm trying to learn,


----------



## hajiali (Dec 17, 2022)

Can you post an example using XL2BB of what you need done a sample of the outcome


----------

